# Cutout honey



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

Hey all, did my first cutout on a 20 year old house that is going to be demolished for expansion of a warehouse park, well I took the comb and honey, my buddy vacced up all the bees and got two deeps 10 frames of bees, there doing great, well I took the honey and spun it, well, I don't like the way it looks or taste, it looks like used motor oil, I bottled a gallon of it into jars and it's just sitting, I took the rest of the comb out the the other girls who cleaned it up. Now what to to with this nasty looking honey? My honey this year is a clear looking sweet tasting honey.


----------



## nicklatech (May 19, 2017)

Maybe you can use the bad honey to build up the brood during the dearth or to feed during the winter? Or give it to your crazy in-laws?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think in general, people who do cutouts and don't know the history of the bees don't consume the honey. It's fed back to the bees. I've tried to have this discussion on other forums and while some agreed, a lot considered it perfectly fine to sell honey from cutouts stating if they 'felt' the honey was fine there was no issue with it.... I know some states don't allow it though, Texas is one, where I guess they passed a law where you can only sell honey from managed hives, perhaps something happened to cause this but don't know, but a few Texans were adamant that you never sell cutout honey based on them passing such a law.

For me, it's more on the lines of you never know when someone sprayed a can of raid in there trying to get rid of them. People lie about stuff all the time or heck, random people/neighbors seem to think they need to rid the world of random beehives at times.


----------



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

If it was me, I would not of given it to my bees. My concern would be possible bee type diseases that aren't/don't effect humans, being spread to my hives. Since you already fed your bees most of honey already, probably no harm now feeding back. That's what I would do if they were mine. Doesn't make me right. It's just what I would do.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Now you know why they call it Brownsburg. LOL


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Ohhhhh! Your such a jokester auntie!:lpf:
Seriously, I wouldn't feed it to any other hive other than the cutout. 
I gave some honey from a cutout that looked like that (with a caveat " your on your own") to a buddy and he wanted more, to each their own.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

I just did my first cut out and took a little bit of the honey(only capped) and crushed and strained it. it was very runny and has very interesting flavor. almost like a lemon flavor at the finish. my guess mostly lemon pin-sol and i will be sick soon.  it is very odd though.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Honey that is removed from a cutout cannot be sold. It can be given away, but cannot be sold. That being said honey from "kept" hives can be sold. 
Feed the honey back to the bees and then you can sell it.
Some people like the darker honey...to each their own.


----------

